# Topic: Accusative (despre,cu,langa,fara)



## mikasa_90

_I want to practice with accusative sentences.
Please can someone see these mistakes?
grazie 

1Maria eats an apples with her friend.
1Maria mananca niste mare cu pretiena ei

2Alina plays volley becouse she likes it
2Alina joaca volei pentru ei ii place

3I am unhappy without you
3Eu fara tine sunt nefericit

4My cat is neat my friend
4Pisica mea este langa prietenul meu

5Teacher told about sport
5profesor a discutat despre sportul
_


----------



## cc14062

Hi

I'm new here but i'll be glad telp you learning romanian. Here are the correct sentences:

1. Maria mananca niste mere cu prietena ei (so you did some spelling mistakes here)

2. Alina joaca volei pentru ca ei ii place - you always say "pentru ca"- because

3. Correct

4. Correct 

5. Profesorul a discutat despre sport. - You don't articulate a singe word coming after "despre" . 


Hope this helps


----------



## mikasa_90

Multumesc, grazie mille


----------



## robbie_SWE

mikasa_90 said:


> _3I am unhappy without you_
> _3Eu fara tine sunt nefericit_


 


cc14062 said:


> 3. Correct
> 
> Hope this helps


 
Nice job cc14062 (nume complicat ), but isn't the second sentence still a bit incorrect? 

I would have said "_Eu sunt nefericit fără tine_", or else a comma would be needed. 

Toate cele bune, 

 robbie


----------



## cc14062

Romanian topic is very permissive ... Actually there might be a small nuance difference, i feel you can say both but it doesn't mean exactly the same... But if i had to tell to someone that phrase and make it sound affectionate, i would surely say " Eu fara tine sunt nefericit". If i say "eu sunt nefericit fara tine", it's like too "from the book", like a movie dialogue or something... Dar amandoua formularile sunt corecte. Both phrases are correct. Romanian has many ways of saying something


----------



## robbie_SWE

cc14062 said:


> Romanian topic is very permissive ... Actually there might be a small nuance difference, i feel you can say both but it doesn't mean exactly the same... But if i had to tell to someone that phrase and make it sound affectionate, i would surely say " Eu fara tine sunt nefericit". If i say "eu sunt nefericit fara tine", it's like too "from the book", like a movie dialogue or something... Dar amandoua formularile sunt corecte. Both phrases are correct. Romanian has many ways of saying something


 
That's what I was thinking; I mean the meaning changes depending on the structure. What about "_eu,_ _fără tine_ _sunt nefericit_"? Maybe my Swedish is getting to me!  

 robbie


----------

